# Freier und kostenloser Mailserver



## cesupa (24. September 2005)

Hi,

kann sein das ich hier nicht ganz so richtig bin, aber ich versuche derzeitg einen Mailserver zu finden bei den man ohne Anmeldun und Passwort etwas verschicken kann. Im Internet hab ich da schon mailin.webmailer.de gefunden, jedoch kann man da anscheinend nur an die Adressen schreiben die dort angemeldet sind. Ich möchte jetzt aber einen Mailserver mit dem an auch an aol.com Kunden etwas schicken kann oder web.de usw. . Kennt ihr da einige Mailserver die man benutzen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2005)

Dass ist nicht dein Ernst :suspekt: Du willst nicht wirklich einen Server zum Versenden von SPAM finden?


----------



## cesupa (24. September 2005)

Nee, SPAM will ich nicht machen, ich will einfach nur mal mithilfe von MS-DOS einen Mailserver ansprechen und versuchen eine Text Botschaft an meine E-Mail adresse zu verschicken, weiter nichts. Gibt es da irgendwie solche Mailserver?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Dr Dau (25. September 2005)

Hallo!

Was spricht gegen eine Anmeldung?
Wenn Du nichts zu verheimlichen hast, dann wohl nichts.
Oder möchtest Du dass jeder, ohne dich zu fragen, dein Rechner benutzen kann?

Mir ist aber auch nicht bekannt dass man mit MS-DOS Mails versenden könnte..... zumindest nicht ohne zusätzliche Software.

Ansonsten hast Du auch die Möglichkeit dir einen eigenen Mailsserver einzurichten, der keine Verbindung zum Internet hat..... dann kannst Du so viel testen wie Du möchtest..... und niemand wird dagegen etwas sagen.

Dein Posting erweckt jedenfalls den Verdacht dass Du etwas "böses" vor hast..... daran ändert sich auch nichts wenn Du gegenteiliges behauptest.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. September 2005)

Ganz einfach - zumindest wenn Du einen Provider wie T-Online verwendest. Das Auth findet beim Anmelden der Verbindung statt. So kannst Du mit Programmen Mails verschicken ohne ein Passwort angeben zu müssen.

Wenn Du jetzt im Ernst einen offenen Relayserver suchst ... viel Glück.
Da diese leider zu 99,99% für Spam missbraucht werden, wird Dir vermutlich niemand helfen.

Infos zu offenen Relays:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_mail_relay


----------

